# Well, Hidey Ho, Campers...



## JMusumeci (Jul 21, 2009)

Joe Musumeci of proScenia Design. Just joined, just looking around. I am contemplating a fairly major space reno, and was wondering what the multitudes have found working with LED Fader PAR's.


----------



## Van (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Joe! Use that search function and I guarantee you're going to find a lot of discussion on the subject of LED's.


----------

